# Je me fais électrocuté par mon clavier!!!



## sapi (23 Avril 2011)

Salut,
J'ai un problème, quand je touche les parties métallique de mon clavier je me fais juter!
pas électricité statique mais vraiment électrocuté!!
Vous savez pas c'est à cause de quoi svp?
Parce que ça fais quand même mal ^^'
Merci.


----------



## boninmi (23 Avril 2011)

Quel Mac ?
Quel clavier ?
Si c'est une connectique USB, as-tu essayé de changer de prise USB ? De tester le clavier sur un autre Mac ?


----------



## sapi (23 Avril 2011)

c'est le même que celui la et le même clavier: http://homepage.mac.com/foguenne/photoblog/files/imac-24.jpg
Oui je l'ai déjà changé de prise, mais ça le fais quand même.
Mais c'est pas que ça reste toujours, ca viens de temps en temps, mais ça reste assé longtemps


----------



## gmaa (23 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,
Probable défaut d'isolement sur l'alim ===> SAV avant choc électrique!


----------



## boninmi (23 Avril 2011)

Ça ressemble à un court-circuit entre le câble du clavier et la partie métallique, ou à l'intérieur du clavier. Le câble semble serti (si j'en juge par mon clavier, du même genre, sans le pavé numérique), donc ne se change probablement pas. Il faudrait tester sur un autre Mac pour confirmer que ça vient bien de l'ensemble clavier-câble. Il n'y a pas l'air que le clavier se démonte, sauf avis de plus bricoleur que moi. La seule solution me semble être de changer de clavier.


----------



## sapi (23 Avril 2011)

Okk merci 
Je vais allé le changer alors, pas envi de mourir à cause d'un clavier x)


----------



## macinside (23 Avril 2011)

sapi a dit:


> Salut,
> J'ai un problème, quand je touche les parties métallique de mon clavier je me fais juter!
> pas électricité statique mais vraiment électrocuté!!.



électrocuté non (tu es toujours vivant  ) électrisé oui 







vérifie que ta machine soit relier a prise murale dont la mise a la terre est CORRECTEMENT Câbler 




gmaa a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Probable défaut d'isolement sur l'alim ===> SAV avant choc électrique!



non  voir plus haut


----------



## hairquatercut (26 Avril 2011)

macinside a dit:


> électrocuté non (tu es toujours vivant  ) électrisé oui
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonnet d'âne au professeur. 
reli*ée* et* à la* et non a
câbl*ée* monsieur le professeur, câblée _e accent aigu e_


----------



## boninmi (26 Avril 2011)

hairquatercut a dit:


> Bonnet d'âne au professeur.
> reli*ée* et* à la* et non a
> câbl*ée* monsieur le professeur, câblée _e accent aigu e_


Trait fort ! Mais des foies ils y en a des qui le font exeprès. :casse:


----------

